# Sashay Yarn



## kathiebee

Has anyone tried to make the ruffle scarf with the loom? I have knitted one, but was wondering if it was possible to "loom" it?


----------



## Debi713

Isela Phelps has a video on on her loom knitting blog.

http://www.youtube.com/user/PurlingSprite/videos



kathiebee said:


> Has anyone tried to make the ruffle scarf with the loom? I have knitted one, but was wondering if it was possible to "loom" it?


----------



## kathiebee

Debi713 said:


> Isela Phelps has a video on on her loom knitting blog.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/PurlingSprite/videos
> 
> 
> 
> kathiebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried to make the ruffle scarf with the loom? I have knitted one, but was wondering if it was possible to "loom" it?
Click to expand...

Thank you, I just watched the video. I had problems with the yarn staying on the needles, which is one of the reasons I like the loom knitting better than regular knitting. When I finish the scarf, I will post a picture.


----------



## Debi713

Hey Kathiebee - It's all your fault!! I had no intention of making this scarf. Then there was this posting, then Hobby Lobby just happened to have the yarn in stock. Now I'm the proud owner of a lovely variegated red skein and one more item in my to-do list.
So many things to knit...so little time....(sigh)



kathiebee said:


> Debi713 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isela Phelps has a video on on her loom knitting blog.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/PurlingSprite/videos
> 
> 
> 
> kathiebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried to make the ruffle scarf with the loom? I have knitted one, but was wondering if it was possible to "loom" it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, I just watched the video. I had problems with the yarn staying on the needles, which is one of the reasons I like the loom knitting better than regular knitting. When I finish the scarf, I will post a picture.
Click to expand...


----------



## kathiebee

Debi713 said:


> Hey Kathiebee - It's all your fault!! I had no intention of making this scarf. Then there was this posting, then Hobby Lobby just happened to have the yarn in stock. Now I'm the proud owner of a lovely variegated red skein and one more item in my to-do list.
> So many things to knit...so little time....(sigh)
> 
> 
> 
> kathiebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debi713 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isela Phelps has a video on on her loom knitting blog.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/PurlingSprite/videos
> 
> 
> 
> kathiebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried to make the ruffle scarf with the loom? I have knitted one, but was wondering if it was possible to "loom" it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, I just watched the video. I had problems with the yarn staying on the needles, which is one of the reasons I like the loom knitting better than regular knitting. When I finish the scarf, I will post a picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I take full responsibility! I know what you mean. I saw a post of the flower hot pad, and went crazy, I have made 11 of them since the 11th of March. I am almost afraid to look at the pictures!


----------



## kathiebee

Have a nice day.


----------



## SylviaC

Well I watched the video and I may try that but I also watched a video on knitting with Sashay and I think that will be quicker and simpler than the loom. So I will see how I go on keeping the loops on my needles before I decide, but I did notice that she sometimes had to put the loops back on the pegs too when they slipped off. Not sure if I would bother with the garter stitch centre, I like lots of ruffles, my feminine side is finally comming out. :lol:. My mother would be thrilled because I was such a tomboy and she couldn't deal with that. Oh well, maybe she is watching.


----------

